# Flat Rock Scorpion and Emperor Scorpion sting?



## lizardminion (Sep 7, 2012)

According to y'all's personal experience, how would you rate these two species' stings on the Schmidt Sting scale?


			
				Schmidt Sting Pain Index said:
			
		

> 1.0 | Sweat bee | Light, ephemeral, almost fruity. A tiny spark has singed a single hair on your arm.
> 1.2 | Fire ant | Sharp, sudden, mildly alarming. Like walking across a shag carpet and reaching for the light switch.
> 1.8 | Bullhorn acacia ant | A rare, piercing, elevated sort of pain. Someone has fired a staple into your cheek.
> 2.0 | Bald-faced hornet | Rich, hearty, slightly crunchy. Similar to getting your hand mashed in a revolving door.
> ...


0.0 - Painless. Mild itching, maybe, but nonetheless, fairly unnoticeable.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 7, 2012)

Flatrock ime ...1.2

I've been hit by emps several times and I tell ya, if they really want to let you have, they are very capable!  I'd been stung several times, not a big deal.  But one time there was one that had it's claw(chela) stuck in a hole.  I didn't think it could reach through the hole but it did.  When I was trying to get it loose on the other side of the hole, it reached through and let me have it on my hand.  Man that hurt really bad!, I said some really bad stuff!  I had that tingling sensation there for a few days. so

emp ...1 - 2.0


----------



## Terry D (Sep 7, 2012)

Bald-faced hornet weaker than paper wasp?. I'm not familiar with Bullhorn acacia ant but, imop, you could probably put honeybee right after fire ant.


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 7, 2012)

How do you get stung by a flat rock? From what I've seen H. p has an LD50 well over 100.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 7, 2012)

I remember one fell out of a container, I didn't have a shirt on.  I caught it between my left hand against my stomach and watched it sting me as I put the container up with my other hand.  Didn't hurt much, left a small itchy callous for the next 4 days or so.


----------



## Gnat (Sep 7, 2012)

Emperor ime: redness, itching and slight burning/tingling feeling, kinda like the pins and needles when your hand or foot falls asleep but less severe. Pain was gone in less than 15 minutes, itching lasted a few days, skin patch peeled off about a week later. I'd much rather be stung by an Emperor than pinched.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 9, 2012)

H. troglodytes has an LD50 of like 3000 mg/kg

table salt is like 3000-4000 depending on vector.  10,000 orally in rabbits, not that that really pertains here

ld50 really has little to nothing to do with how bad it hurts, though. generally the pain causing agents are not the same as the damaging ones


----------

